
Scaler Ayush Gupta Shares His Amazon Interview Experience - sonalid1705
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi_xv0qrrw8&t=813s
======
sonalid1705
Hailing from a small town in Uttar Pradesh, Scaler Ayush Gupta has bagged a
job offer as an SDE at Amazon. In this video, he talks about his Amazon
Interview experience, sharing some useful resume building tips, his
preparation for the interviews & the process after the interview till the
final offer.

